# Koilarven, was fuettern?



## dirk-Peter (30. Okt. 2011)

Hallo, In der Hoffnung auf eine schnelle Antwort poste ich das vom "Mein Teich und ich" mal auch hierher.

Hei ho, heut Nacht bei Sturm und gewitter sind die Kois im AQ geschluepft. Ein paar hundert sinds, im Teich demzufolge ein paar Tausend.
Jetzt haben wir kuehlen Suedwind, 20 C etwa, und so habe ich Heizung auf 23 C reingehaengt. Ist das Ok?
Die Umwelzpumpe hab ich abgeschaltet da die Zwerge da sicher reingezogen wuerden.
Und nun die grosse Frage: Was fuetter ich den Zwergen.Nix handelsuebliches hier weil kein Handel. Habe versucht Floehe zu keschern, sind aber keine da. Habe Starterfutter (feines Pulver) fuer die Fischmast, weiss aber nicht ob das fuer Larven taugt. Hartgekochtes Eigelb vileicht? Als ich Nachzucht Bujurkina vitata hatte, die mochten es.
Gruesse aus Py
DePe


----------



## wp-3d (30. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Koiteich in Paraguay*

Hallo Dirk-Peter,

gaaaanz ruhig, erst einmal haben die kleinen einen Dottersack den werden sie erst einmal aufzehren, 
je nach Temperatur ca. 2-4 Tage danach https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/13

Zum angewöhnen nach ein paar Tagen dein Pulver in kleinen Mengen hinzufügen.


.


----------



## dirk-Peter (30. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Koilarven, was fuettern?*

Uff, danke. Dachte schon sowas aber du weisst ja wie das ist wenn man Papa wird.
Gruesse aus Py
DePe


----------



## dirk-Peter (30. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Koilarven, was fuettern?*

Jawoll, der Link erklaert alles.
Spitze


----------



## Joerg (30. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Koilarven, was fuettern?*

Hallo Dirk-Peter,
du weißt hoffentlich was du dir da antust. 
Eigentlich ist aktuell keine Laichzeit, woher kommt denn die Brut?
Ich habe letztes Jahr 50 Eier von einem Koihändler aufgezogen. Die Aktion hat mir sehr viel Spass gemacht aber die Zeit die ich damit verbracht habe die kleinen optimal zu versorgen war enorm. Am Ende waren es gut 20 Stück, von denen die größten nach einem Jahr über 40cm hatten. 
Die machen dann eine Menge Dreck, der dann raus will.


----------



## dirk-Peter (30. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Koilarven, was fuettern?*

Hallo Joerg,
Schau mal nach wo ich lebe, dann verstehst du's.
Habe knapp 4 ha Teiche, da kaemen mir ein paar Tausend Kois mal wieder ganz recht.
Gruesse aus Py
DePe


----------



## Joerg (30. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Koilarven, was fuettern?*

OK, seh ich ein.
Dann wäre das beste du lässt sie in einem Naturteich nach Nahrung suchen. Die ist am Anfang so klein und kaum in Mengen einzubringen. Ich hab da täglich "Plankton" aus dem Teichh geholt.
Danach ist größeres Lebendfutter das beste. Dazu hatte ich große Behälter mit Wasserflöhen angelegt, in denen entsprechende Mengen mit "Bäckerhefe" gezüchtet wurden. Kann aber auch was anderes sein, was ins Maul passt.
Die Menge an Futter wächst dann stetig, sodass es sehr schwierig wird das herbeizuschaffen.
Da die kleinen sehr hungrig sind, werden sie auch ihre Geschwister verspeisen, wenn die nicht schnell genug wachsen. Dadurch dezimiert sich der Bestand erst mal und nur die kräftigsten überleben.
Wenn du genügend Wasser hast, lass sie da nach Futter suchen und wachsen.


----------



## dirk-Peter (31. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Koilarven, was fuettern?*

Hallo Joerg,
Was ich da im AQ habe ist ja nur ca ein hundertstel. Alles andere habe ich mit den Wasserhyazinthen in einen ca 10X10m Teich gesetzt, in dem ausser Kaulquappen im Moment nix ist.
Das AQ ist, weil ich mal sehen wollte wie das abgeht
Im Teich werde ich heut vorsichtig mit etwas Huehnermist duengen. Wasserfloehe finde ich hier leider nur sehr sporadisch und im Augenblick gar nicht. Wenn ich nennenswerte Mengen bis auf die Rechte Groesse bringe - Mosquitolarven hohle ich pfundweise in Concepcion aus der kasnalisation.
Gruesse aus Py
DePe


----------



## wp-3d (31. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Koilarven, was fuettern?*



dirk-Peter schrieb:


> Mosquitolarven hohle ich pfundweise in Concepcion aus der kasnalisation.



Hi Dirk-Peter, 

Mosquitolarven sind ein ideales Futter für Jungfische.
Wasserflöhe haben eine Schale und sind für Jungfischaufzucht nicht optimal.
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/16


.


----------



## dirk-Peter (1. Nov. 2011)

*AW: Koilarven, was fuettern?*

Larven schwimmen frei und fressen Eigelb und Starterfutter. Scheint alles ein wenig schneller zu gehen hier.
Gruesse aus Py
DePe


----------



## wp-3d (1. Nov. 2011)

*AW: Koilarven, was fuettern?*



dirk-Peter schrieb:


> Scheint alles ein wenig schneller zu gehen hier.




ja in warmen Wasser geht es schneller,
es kann bei viel füttern auch schneller umkippen.


.


----------



## dirk-Peter (10. Nov. 2011)

*AW: Koilarven, was fuettern?*

Hallo,
Gestern habe ich nun das AQ mit ca 300-400 Koilis in den Teich gekippt. Die Verluste waren im AQ minimal aber als ich dann endlich die Fischlein im Teich entdeckte (zur Erinnerung:wo ich 95% des Laiches eingesetzt hatte) war ich so deprimiert, dass ich die Spielerei im AQ umgehend abbrach. Die in der Freiheit haben voll Farbe und sind ueber 2 cm gross waehrend meine gehaetschelten noch blassgelb und kaum einen cm waren.
Eigelb hatte ich wegen der Wassertruebung gestoppt. Stattdessen Starterfutter und (stolzer Erfinder) Mueckenlarvenmus. Nach einigem Probieren hatte ich ca 100 gr Mueckenlarven Eingefroren. Zum Fuettern raspelte ich einfach mit einem gezahnten Messer von dem Klumpen. Ging 1A aber wie gesagt, die Natur war besser.
So und jatzt geh ich fuettern. Das meiste fressen zwar die Wolken von Kaulquappen weg, ist mir aber egal.
Gruesse aus Py
DePe


----------



## Frankia (10. Nov. 2011)

*AW: Koilarven, was fuettern?*

Hallo dirk-Peter,

warum gerade jetzt............das Wasser ist doch bestimmt schon sehr kalt........
da machst du dir die Mühe und päppelst die Kleinen auf...............                  
.....und nun ab in den Teich.....versteh ich nicht..............


----------



## buddler (10. Nov. 2011)

*AW: Koilarven, was fuettern?*

Paraguay ist immer warm


----------



## Frankia (10. Nov. 2011)

*AW: Koilarven, was fuettern?*

.........au verflixt, habe nur die PLZ 05000 gelesen............


----------



## buddler (11. Nov. 2011)

*AW: Koilarven, was fuettern?*

hallo dirk peter!
die gleichen erfahrungen hab ich auch schon oft sammeln müssen.die koi im aquarium oder im IBC container sind nie an die größe der frei lebenden teichbabys ran gekommen.das liegt wirklich daran,dass die kleinen im teich rund um die uhr fressen können und vor allen dingen das fressen,was sie finden.die ersten tage in der entwicklung eines koi sind meiner meinung nach die entscheidensten.wenn hier das nötige futter nicht vorhanden ist,haben die kleinen immer mühe den rückstand wieder aufzuholen.in etlichen versuchen schon selbst festgestellt.
die menge an microorganismen,die in den ersten tagen nach dem schlüpfen verputzt werden,kann man gar nicht liefern.hinzu kommt dann noch die wasserpflege.auch bei ausreichender filterung wird man nie die gleichen erfolge erzielen wie mit natürlich aufgewachsenen tieren.
die besten erfolge hab ich bis jetzt damit erzielt,indem ich den laich kurz nach dem fischeln in andere teiche überführt habe.dort sind die kleinen bei weitem schneller gewachsen als in irgendeinem aquarium.
du hast doch auch die möglichkeit das zu testen.
bin mal auf deine folgeberichte gespannt.
gruß jörg


----------



## Karl der Koi (11. Nov. 2011)

*AW: Koilarven, was fuettern?*

Hallo,

Koilarven füttert man mit nauplinen die erste Zeit. Diese enthalten lebenswichtige Stoffe und Enzyme. danach sind Starterfutter ohne weiteres drann. 

Aber die Naupis sind der Schlüssel zum Erfolg.

Grüßle


----------



## dirk-Peter (12. Nov. 2011)

*AW: Koilarven, was fuettern?*

Dann schick mal ein Paeckli von den Nauplins. 
Bin ich dann sicher der erste in Paraguay, der welche hat.
Gruesse
DePe


----------

